# Kirbzz Kingfisher blue progress thread..* ENGINE BAY TIME*



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

So this was my frist car just before i sold it... a 2001 corsa sxi, with a loooong list of modifications...



















SHINNNYYYYYYYYYYY










Custom interior










However i fast got bored of it and ran out of mods to do as i didnt want to touch engine as its pointless on a 1.2 LOL so my search for more power began !!
Sold the corsa for £2350 and bought this...



















And next to my moms mk2 TT










Got it at a really good price as it had a few small problems, so straight away me and my friend (conveniently a senior technician at Birmingham Audi) set about fixing all problems and any possible future problems so the car was at 100% !!

Few pics of some of the parts i had to fit to fix powersteering leak and oil pressure problem and oil leak from back of turbo onto transfer box...

Parts...










oil on transfer box...










clogged up strainer...










turbo pipes off etc ...










Replaced oil pump just for good measure although old one was fine...










Sump was heavily carbonised so my mate had that in his parts cleaner at home... (the family all do rally, so have a garage and drop pit etc in garden LOL)










My mate under car doing oil pump and sump










Instagram of car ATM










Finally plans for the next few days... (photoshopped)

Top or bottom???? (Gloss black alloy refurb, yellow calipers, tinted windows, smoked rear lights)










And smoked rear lights, private plate (name is Richard Kirby) and yellow painted audi rings (yellow colour scheme with calipers and centre cap audi rings etc)










Thanks guys  and many more updates to come  

Rate/Slate the usual... comments and ideas welcomed !!!!!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking good, who owns the prancing horse?


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

like it and in one of my fav colours, i would go for top one and debadge the back leaving just the rings in black or silver.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Saffy said:


> Looking good, who owns the prancing horse?


thats my other run around car lollllll nah its my mates whos helped me do the work so far lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Coming on nice but not to sure about the yellow badges


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

jays_225 said:


> like it and in one of my fav colours, i would go for top one and debadge the back leaving just the rings in black or silver.


Think i will debadge, but theyre going yellow... i know not many people will like it but i think it has potential lol


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Coming on nice but not to sure about the yellow badges


As i said i know not many people will agree... however i will do a photoshop tomorrow of it debadged and with black rings see how that looks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Coming on nice but not to sure about the yellow badges
> ...


I think you will find if you remove the rings the back end will look about 3 feet wider did on both my TTs :idea:


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


i wouldnt fully debadge just the TT and QUATTRO badges, id debadge the rings to spray black/yellow but then re-adhesive them back on lol TT's are wide enough without the extra 3 feet hahaha


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

really love the colour!!!! well done, good move


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

have to add, i dont like yellow against the kingfisher, birdy not happy ;(


----------



## nelmanners (Feb 1, 2012)

Love the colour! What blue is it?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok so the Ferrari 360 we can see the rear of is your daily ride and the TT your weekender :wink:


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I want to be a senior technician at AUDI just for the run arounds....

Nice TT by the way I love the colour and the black wheels will look great....


----------



## xiphon (Dec 8, 2011)

Your mum owns a TT?

On here, that's pretty much at the top of the MILF factor list....

(oh, nice blue motor btw!)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think you will find if you remove the rings the back end will look about 3 feet wider did on both my TTs :idea:


With Rings









Totally de-badged


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the look jbell but you need a reverse light sticker

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=291560&p=2366151&hilit=reverse#p2366151


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

AfterHouR said:


> I like the look jbell but you need a reverse light sticker
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=291560&p=2366151&hilit=reverse#p2366151


If I still had the car I would have gone for the twin reverse light with a red LED [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

xiphon said:


> Your mum owns a TT?
> 
> On here, that's pretty much at the top of the MILF factor list....
> 
> (oh, nice blue motor btw!)


HAHAH this one made me LOL would if help if i told you she drives an AmD remapped mk2 TT?

And thanks for all the positive comments guys, the colour is kingfisher blue to answer that question, and i am slightly going off the yellow to be fair, just had it as an idea to match the yellow calipers and ringa on centre caps... thinking rings may go black now to match wheels and then maybe carbon dipped v6 spoiler and carbon v6 diffuser?

Thoughts on plans guys?


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

good man, avoid the yellow on your car... i understand where your coming from but it would have to be SO SO SO well done to pull it off. this is the only other colour TT id want and the ideas are going mad right now. id have to go kingfisher blue with gun metal/anthrocite/grey if you get my drift such a clean colour, then id put white/silver interior. oh my god i want this colour.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

neilc said:


> Ok so the Ferrari 360 we can see the rear of is your daily ride and the TT your weekender :wink:


Yup not to mention the completely custom built mk1 golf with over 500bhp/tonne and weighing around 670kg LOL it doesnt even have windows haha but thats for another thread !!! (sadly that is also my mates and not mine  )


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Charlesuk said:


> good man, avoid the yellow on your car... i understand where your coming from but it would have to be SO SO SO well done to pull it off. this is the only other colour TT id want and the ideas are going mad right now. id have to go kingfisher blue with gun metal/anthrocite/grey if you get my drift such a clean colour, then id put white/silver interior. oh my god i want this colour.


White is my weakness... just look at first page at my corsa lol alloys in white, painted my centre console white, air vents white etc lol white interiors are just lush, but i think it would look weird with black leathers in a TT :/


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

im talking about the black leathers!!!!!!!! get em re done that ******/silver colour, against that kingfisher OH MY JIZZ. i do have to say, bummer your corsa was a 5 door, and the white interior console really impressed me! clean-ness.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Charlesuk said:


> im talking about the black leathers!!!!!!!! get em re done that ******/silver colour, against that kingfisher OH MY JIZZ. i do have to say, bummer your corsa was a 5 door, and the white interior console really impressed me! clean-ness.


OH MY GOD, i hadnt even thought of chinging the leathers !! that would look so good !!!

And yeah i was a 5 door whore and proud  more doors = more whores  
Tried to keep everything on that corsa tasteful as they can end up looking stupidly chavvy very fast, so i stayed with all engine and exhaust standard lol just tried to make it look a bit sportier and customised  looking to do same with audi, tasteful, but will turn heads... light coloured leathers would defo turn heads in this colour !!!


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

yeh mate for sure, have a look at Garths thread, hes changed all the leathers in his and they look so god damn pretty.

could even go all out and get kingfisher blue stitching


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

could you link me to his thread please? im still a bit newbie on navigating the forum haha!!!


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=262876


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Charlesuk said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=262876


cheers bro.. hes put alot of hard work into that TT and fuck me it looks good now !!!


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

yeh mate, serious work. its a beaut. i look forward to your mods on that kingfisher mate, make it tidy bro!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Charlesuk said:


> yeh mate, serious work. its a beaut. i look forward to your mods on that kingfisher mate, make it tidy bro!


by this time next week it should have the wheels refurbed and powdercoated with new centre caps and gel inserts on 15 mm spacers, number plate should have arrived, calipers will be yellow, back will be debadged apart from rings which will be black or yellow, possibly cupra r splitter, will repair a leak from my washer fluid bottle, give it a nice detailing (weather should brighten up towards end of next week) degrease and clean engine bay, polish exhaust tips and windows tinted  all fairly small insignificant jobs so to speak but i always find its the small jobs done well that make a car look classy and well pruned !!!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Lovely colour !

Needs lowering 

Not keen on the yellow badge scheme though....

OG


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

oldguy said:


> Lovely colour !
> 
> Needs lowering
> 
> ...


Think the more i look at it the more im going off it aswell... think the audi rings will be going black after my brother laughed and said it looks like an olympic badge on my car :/


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Love kingfisher blue, good choice


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

think Kingfisher is my fav colour :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad everyone loves the colour... i fell in love with it as soon as i saw it... i think it has alot of potential to really look good once i have got these little baseline mods out the way i can do the big changes in appearance... slammed on coileys, v6 front bumper etc FMIC, forge diverter to get me started


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Check out Forum member Nems kingfisher blue TT, it's one of the best imo


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

love the colour and what you've done so far looks top quality, keep up the good work !


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> love the colour and what you've done so far looks top quality, keep up the good work !


Cheers buddy, no where near in your league yet but hopefully it will start to take shape over the next few days will alloys in for refurb etc should start to transform the look


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Charlesuk said:
> 
> 
> > yeh mate, serious work. its a beaut. i look forward to your mods on that kingfisher mate, make it tidy bro!
> ...


wow, thats quite a list Kirbzz and a local'ish lad too (another midlands member). Looking forward to seeing the end result - keep up the good work

Neil


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

LordG71 said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlesuk said:
> ...


Well as the alloys have to be off for 3 days whilst they get refurbed sandblasted etc i might aswell do everything at once whilst the car is on axle stands!! busy few days coming up then!! Looking at weather i think the alloys are coming off friday morning and will look to paint calipers straight away whilst its rain free.. then the other jobs its no so important for the weather!!

Need some advice... V6 diffuser valance or just paint the standard one same colour as my alloys either gloss black or gun metal grey?? Also having seen Nem's kingfisher blue i have fell in love with gun metal grey alloys... gunna do a photoshop of a few more parts now !! opinions please !!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Spooky, this car was on my short list when I was looking for a TT. What exhaust is on it?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Need some advice... V6 diffuser valance or just paint the standard one same colour as my alloys either gloss black or gun metal grey?? Also having seen Nem's kingfisher blue i have fell in love with gun metal grey alloys... gunna do a photoshop of a few more parts now !! opinions please !!


my preference would be paint standard same colour as alloys....and yes, the gun metal grey is superb 

Neil


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

LordG71 said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > Need some advice... V6 diffuser valance or just paint the standard one same colour as my alloys either gloss black or gun metal grey?? Also having seen Nem's kingfisher blue i have fell in love with gun metal grey alloys... gunna do a photoshop of a few more parts now !! opinions please !!
> ...


Another option would be to get the V6 diffuser painted in gun metal?


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

UPDATE:

This is how the car looks at the moment, My private plate came today.. K19BYY as my surname is Kirby also whilst wheels are getting powdercoated i painted the calipers yellow  only had 2 coats in this pic got a nother few to go on before wheels come back monday in dark gun metal grey with silver flake


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Right then got my alloys back from being sandblasted refurbed repaired and powdercoated and this is them on way home...










And then on the car  



















Images dont really show the true colour as its dark and cloudy but in the light they look amazing !!!

Top job considering i managed to get them done for £20 a corner !!!!


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Be nice when you get your stance sorted out, which is much needed 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice one, keep up the good work, once/if you lower it will look even better


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah this bitch needs to be sat down on her arseeee


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice wheels... :wink:










Car looks really nice, love the colour. Next job should definitely be stance, will set it off nicely. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Next on list is Cupra splitter, v6 rear valance and obviously some coileys...

Question is how low do people normally go ??

I wanna go as low as i can with no problems IE scraping on driveways and scrubbing in arches.. (wheels are ET35 18") what sorta drop would people think i could do realistically? im thinking around 45mm to fill the arches ??

Please bear in mind them recent pics are misleading as i had the car on axle stands for nearly a week so suspension needs to settle down again a little bit


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Next on list is Cupra splitter, v6 rear valance and obviously some coileys...
> 
> Question is how low do people normally go ??
> 
> ...


a lot of people fit Apex springs which are 40mm lowering for non facelift models and 20mm lowering for pre facelift models. I've read that if you go any lower than that and end up going down the coilover route you should/must fit adjustable tie rod ends as your camber gets a bit extreme should we say. 
Car is looking good though


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

from my experiences on my corsa i would probs go with eibach springs 40mm to start but am a fan of coileys if possible as i could just weind them up or down to find the optimal ride height and stance? James what springs are you on atm as your stance is nice tbff


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> from my experiences on my corsa i would probs go with eibach springs 40mm to start but am a fan of coileys if possible as i could just weind them up or down to find the optimal ride height and stance? James what springs are you on atm as your stance is nice tbff


Im on 40mm Apex springs, i didn't go down the coilover route as the roads around my area aren't suitable so going any lower than i have.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

guy i know has some -30mm springs for sale so thing im gunna buy them and put them on ASAP before i go back to uni next week, then when i can afford it i will go coileys and find a height thats perfect for my taste and local roads !


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Random one on the side here wouldnt really call it a mod but im getting the windows tinted... limo black on rears and then light smoke on the fronts... (yes i know the law blah blah) £80... reasonable people think??


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

£80 is cheap for all the windows, usually looking at £100-£120 just for rears but we get it a tad cheaper because of our tiny little side windows. but the rear window is rather big!

limo is seriously black though man, have you got a black interior? if so you will not see in there for shit when its dark.

mine are the lightest tint on the back and it still looks black.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

yeah black interrior and i like the fact you cant see fuck all haha, im usually a very lazy person who will leave laptop phone etc on back seat whilst at gym and things so people not seeing in is ideal for when im lazy lol had limos on my old car and it was okay


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Very valid point, left my lappy in the back the other day and the mrs came in and said its been smashed in and robbed.. Made me sweat a little. But all was fine. Thinking about getting the fronts done too... Looks a bit odd with the rear little window black

Charleston


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

yeah thats why im getting fronts done... just so it fades out along the car a bit better rather than a wall of darkness followed by pure glass haha


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks decent that, just stuck a splitter on mine and it's awesome. I'm lowered on the apex too and it gets stuck on kerbs if I park too close :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Random one on the side here wouldnt really call it a mod but im getting the windows tinted... limo black on rears and then light smoke on the fronts... (yes i know the law blah blah) £80... reasonable people think??


£80 sounds right , I've used 75% film and you couldn't see anything left inside , never had problmes whit the police too

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

kazinak said:


> never had problmes whit the police too


Still illegal though :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

pr1nc3ss said:


> Looks decent that, just stuck a splitter on mine and it's awesome. I'm lowered on the apex too and it gets stuck on kerbs if I park too close :lol:


Pictures of yours with splitter please?


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

YELLOW BADGES??? Are you nutts?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

PeTTe-N said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > never had problmes whit the police too
> ...


taking drugs illegal too, but most english people still do :lol:


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Right not posted in ages cus im at uni and funds are limited to do any mods, just very small update for now, had some audi gel centre caps made with yellow to match the calipers and i really like them, also gave it a full detail inside and out...

Stance to get sorted along with tints and v6 valance and spoiler over xmas


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

love this! its coming along nicely


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Looking good m8 i like the yellow , nice to be diffrent from the rest


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Am so jealous of that colour! I love the colour of the car and the wheels go so well in my opinion. Just lowering next and the cars sorted id say 8)


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

the wishlist has been put on hold whilst im at uni but a broken weld on my backbox means i need to sort it... GREAT reason for me justifying buying a new cat back 

Was about to click buy on a milltek cat back system but then my friend from audi rung me up and said to look at some scorpions first... i fell in love with the sounds straight away !! only downside is the imola tips everywhere sells it with dont look as good as my current ones or the milltek 

hard decision, but i reckon im gunna go for the scorpion, i prefer sound to the milltek, sebring, jetex etc and only one i prefer to scorpion is the remus but thats around £300 extra than the scorpion which i can get for £389...

comments guys?


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Scorpion is on, pics and videos to follow !! sound lush though !!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Not posted in YEARS... Uni took over lol now a Post grad student at a different Uni and the looks people were giving me driving around in this has spurred me on to find the cash to modify more !!

So picking up where i left off i started cheap with simple things, i now have LED sidelights and numberplate lights, changed my xenons for 8k and LED interior lights. Pennies. Then i decided i needed to sort out some more 'interesting' mods again...

So on order (better late than never) i currently have V6 valance and V6 spoiler extension, both due to arrive tomorrow, as well as some new audi rings for front and back both in black (Couldnt be bothered to faf around taking originals off and spraying for the sake of a few quid)

When they arrive tomorrow i hope to spray them both immediately along with my petrol flap but cannot decide on matte or satin black :/

Also back on the tint wagon, currently looking for quotes around the birmingham area. So hopefully by end of the week we will have ALOT more progress.

After that, im looking to drop 40mm on APEX (PreFace model) but cant decide on what tie bars to go with as i do not fancy 3deg camber lol !!

So yeah, thats the update and there will be pics to follow


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Not posted in YEARS... Uni took over lol now a Post grad student at a different Uni and the looks people were giving me driving around in this has spurred me on to find the cash to modify more !!
> 
> So picking up where i left off i started cheap with simple things, i now have LED sidelights and numberplate lights, changed my xenons for 8k and LED interior lights. Pennies. Then i decided i needed to sort out some more 'interesting' mods again...
> 
> ...


Thinking about it, anyone know someone who has gone -40mm without Tiebars? for the sake of £100 springs and £250-300 on tie bars if its essential id rather just spend another few hundred on top and get some decent coileys for around the £550-600 mark :/ but having said that i am no pro racer lmao so coileys are a bit excessive for simply wanting the aesthetic drop, not performance minded !!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Right, some progress today;

V6 rear valance is fitted now, and managed to give the old exhaust tips a good polish whilst valance was off... Think already it transforms the rear of the car !!

Rear is now debadged (No pic of this) and badges are sprayed in Phantom black, tomorrow im sanding down the V6 spoiler and petrol flap, both to be sprayed in phantom black also, and i have a quattro sticker ordered in Kingy blue to go on petrol flap to try and break up the harshness of a full black object LOL

Still working on tints and -40mm APEX springs once someone kindly replies to my above post regarding adjustable tie bars and the need for them for everyday use.

So heres some pics from doing valance today and also just some edits as i was in a pic whore mood 

Needed a clean too LOL









Dirty tail pipes lol









Close up, valance on with Scorpion tips









1st Edit whore after a nice detail









2nd Edit whore... SHINY









Just a night pic to show the new LED numberplate lights as didnt have a pic 









So please rate/slate and comment guys, gives me motivation to keep updating this thread lol


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Right, so V6 spoiler is now sprayed black, just waiting for laquer to dry today/overnight and it shall be fitted tomorrow along with black quattro badge, and fuel filler cap will be getting sprayed tonight hopefully too !!

Still unsure on -40mm APEX without tie bars so if someone sees this please comment for us  ( See above post regarding this )

Also just bought something that i know is not to everyones taste, BUT i personally love it... a real carbon fibre ABT front grille. Should arrive later this week and am going to be fitting it over weekend with a phantom black aluminium mesh behind 

PROGRESS IS BEING MADE AGAIN AFTER OVER A YEAR OUT THE GAME hahaha


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Forgot to say, massive shout out to BrendanB86 on here, great quality engine bay panels bolts for a great price !! Sorted my rattling slam panels out perfect and look much better than the OEM plastic ones !! Pics will follow  cheers mate


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

UPDATE WITH PICS:

So i know not to everyones taste but had an offer i couldnt refuse, whole car tinted for £90, so went for 90% on rear 3 and 45% on fronts (Yes i know the law LOL) as i said know its not to everyones taste but hey, i think it ties in well with the black parts im adding at the moment lol

Also finished all the badges in black now including a black quattro badge, as well as my petrol filler cap now in black with a custom kingfisher blue quattro vinyl on it to tie the two colours together a bit better/more subtle.

still not fitted the V6 spoiler yet as waiting for delivery of clear silicone adhesive ! and still waiting for carbon fibre front grill to come along with rear taillight tints i have on order too !! Know not everyone likes these but again, i do and think it will finish off the back end nicely as the red blue of lights is not doing it for me !!

On a plus side though, iv found a friend who will help me fit my APEX springs, drop links and bushes when i get round to actually ordering them haha!!

Yeah so some pics..

Edit of how car is atm, without v6 spoiler on back..










Better photo to see the tints...










petrol flap and vinyl 










This one shows just how badly i need to get these APEX springs on haha










know not everyone will like it, but pic of blue LED sidelights and 8k xenons..










So yeah there we go, next over weekend and next week looking to order APEX, top mounts (poly) and bearings, drop links and maybe ECS lower control arm front and rear bushes too, and also fit the carbon fibre grill when it arrives


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Hope you didn't pay much for the tints mate as you'll be pulling them out at the road side once you get pulled :?


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ian_W said:


> Hope you didn't pay much for the tints mate as you'll be pulling them out at the road side once you get pulled :?


Got the fronts done for same price everywhere else wanted for just the rears, so no money lost if i do have to take them off... theyre not as dark as they actually look in those pictures, plus i drive with windows down most the time, but yeah as i said i know not to everyones taste, but iv had fronts tinted on my old car and was pulled a few times and didnt say anything, just depends on officer and if they have vosa around to check with light gun


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Didn't think I would like the fuel cap, but it looks spot on.

I have a pre-facelift on Apex springs with original tie bars and have a slight amount of negative camber after Hunter wheel alignment. It is so slight that it was within the original Audi tolerances. Before the wheel alignment the camber was quite bad. But it's certainly possible.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Darren_d said:


> Didn't think I would like the fuel cap, but it looks spot on.
> 
> I have a pre-facelift on Apex springs with original tie bars and have a slight amount of negative camber after Hunter wheel alignment. It is so slight that it was within the original Audi tolerances. Before the wheel alignment the camber was quite bad. But it's certainly possible.


Cheers, I was determined to makethefuelcap idea work haha

And as for the springs, gunna go with you on that, go without tiebars for a few weeks and see how it feels/wears as I don't drive the car to anywhere near limits, my lowering us purely for aesthetics not handling gains!!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

APEX springs, poly top mounts and bearings, droplinks and lower control arm poly bushes all ordered  Cant wait to get them on and bring this spaceship back down to earth haha !! :lol:

Feeling like a kid at christmas, next week i will have carbon front grill, rear light smokes, v6 spoiler ext and all this suspension stuff to fit  made more progress the last 2 weeks than i have in the 18 months of ownership haha :mrgreen:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

looks good, but looks like its sitting really high on the rear? or is that the angle of the photo?

oh and LED side lights FTW!

J
xx


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> looks good, but looks like its sitting really high on the rear? or is that the angle of the photo?
> 
> oh and LED side lights FTW!
> 
> ...


That's just the pic... It's sitting really high all round, even had a phone call from NASA telling me I was about to lose orbit LOL nah, it's defo in need of coming down, APeX 40mm are on order  and so are tinted side reps with LeD's to go in  
Whoop whoop


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Need ideas of what to do now guys and gals, bear in mind the parts I already have on order for next week to fit, apart from that I need suggestions before my sensible wad kicks in and decides to stop spending money in the car hahah


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hoping the postman will bring me some goodies today


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Need ideas of what to do now guys


Rear light symmetry patch would be a nice cheap mod. ;-)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > Need ideas of what to do now guys
> ...


Iv got some smoked vinyls i need to put on the rears lol ! Will putting the patch on first make any difference? asin will the white be visible even with a smoked film over top?

cheers


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Kirbzz_11 said:
> ...


If your going for smoked look then a patch wont be required.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Iv got some smoked vinyls i need to put on the rears lol ! Will putting the patch on first make any difference? asin will the white be visible even with a smoked film over top?

cheers[/quote]

If your going for smoked look then a patch wont be required. [/quote]
Yeaaahhhhhh buddy!! Only 35% smoke though lol


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

So fitting v6 spoiler yesterday went badly wrong and ended with a £75 bill from an auto locksmith for the pleasure of watching him pick my car lock after shutting keys in the boot  and after all that the spoiler isn't on yet haha


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

So half hour after the locksmith leaves I get a nice little surprise to cheer me up...










and this is what was inside 










and a close up of the finish... so much better than cheap vinyl wraps !!!










SO, naturally the aluminium mesh has immediately been removed and is in my garage in the process of being colour coded phantom black like the rest of my sprayed parts 

the plans are coming together nicely !!

WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## C17LJR (Mar 31, 2014)

Not a fan of the grill if I'm honest, the 4 rings look like they've been rolled out of chocolate


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

C17LJR said:


> Not a fan of the grill if I'm honest, the 4 rings look like they've been rolled out of chocolate


The silver audi rings badge goes over that, it's simple a baseplate to attach OEM audi rings onto


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hoping for some good weather today to get the spoiler and grill put on, lacquer will be dry now I aluminium back mesh for grill! Pics to follow, tinted side reps and tail light smoked vinyls should also come today I hope.

Saturday can't come quick enough! Top mounts, bearings, drop links, track rod ends and poly bushes all to come tomorrow with APEX springs to go on Saturday  can't believe FINALLY stance will be sorted lol


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Few updates to add now then !!

Before that though, had big problems with Awesome-gti... usually so reliable I have been waiting 3 weeks for my APEX springs now only to be told I wont have them till next Wednesday due to a stock cock up !! NIGHTMARE !!

Anyway, after the nightmare locksmith issue last week the spoiler is now on...

Enough duct tape?!









And finished  (car is jacked up at front... I know my stance is SH1T but even mine aint this high hahaha)










Reverting back to previous post... the carbon fiber front grill  So yeah the mesh was painted phantom black and the lacquered, and the silver/chrome audi rings were transferred onto the new grille along with a good polish.... so yeah, few pics of it going on and then final look...

Really pleased with it to be honest, just waiting for the ABT badge to come now as I snapped the other one it came with :/ haha!!

So old grill out and lower centre grill off










Masking taped in place ready for silicon adhesive to be applied










So my creative way to get the adhesive to bond nicely... bingie cords, duct tape and a few clamps haha 










and the final finish 

























Car needs a detail in that last pic and don't worry guys... the stickers are removed now hahah!!!

At this point I wanna add that whilst I had lower grill out I removed side grills as well and sprayed them phantom black and lacquered too... no pics though im afraid  will take some with next updates over weekend !! Same with tinted side reps, they too are on the car now, but no pics im afraid !!

So yeah, now as I said before car was jacked up... I had recently had a sticky caliper, so new caliper was put on which didn't match my others (Yellow) so the old caliper paint made an appearance !!










So that's almost where im at now, currently a day or two behind with pics, today I tinted my rear lights (35%) and also carbon wrapped my door handles...please reserve judgement as I surprised myself with how good it looked !! I did it purely out of curiosity fully expecting to take it back off again straight away, but it actually complements the car really well !!

Tomorrow I am going to carbon wrap my roof rails to cover some paint chips and scratches, again not sure what to expect so might end up ripping it off straight away, but am also going to wrap my mirrors and stalks either in gloss black or carbon, will do one of each and see which looks best !!

Still waiting for my springs to arrive so me and mate can crack on with the -40mm Apex springs, ball joints, drop links, top mounts and bearings, aswell as wishbone rear poly bushes to sort out my suspension and also waiting a few cheap cosmetics such as S4 grill badge to add 'S' to the rear boot next to TT and some aluminium Audi dustcaps as well as the replacement ABT grill badge for the one I broke !! Final item on order awaiting delivery is some Audi s line numberplate surrounds 

So yeah long update list today, sorry if it bores you but as always I would love some interaction and comments from people  makes these write ups and progress threads worthwhile hearing peoples comments and suggestions etc !!!

Rich


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Good weather today so time to crack on with some detailing and a few small things today


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

It looks really smashing, but could I suggest that if the vanes on your discs are going the same way as the grooves then they
are on the wrong way and should be swooped over, might be worth checking, but the car looks great

Cheers stevie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Coming on nice you have been busy


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

I was just about to say I liked the carbon grill but not with the missing audi rings from it. Then I see you have them back on and love it.

Is it proper carbon or Carbon dipped? Think it looks ace either way mate.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

outdoor stevie said:


> It looks really smashing, but could I suggest that if the vanes on your discs are going the same way as the grooves then they
> are on the wrong way and should be swooped over, might be worth checking, but the car looks great
> 
> Cheers stevie


Thanks mate !!

Disks were labelled L and R so they are on right way round  grooves pointing towards pads


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

WallaceTech said:


> I was just about to say I liked the carbon grill but not with the missing audi rings from it. Then I see you have them back on and love it.
> 
> Is it proper carbon or Carbon dipped? Think it looks ace either way mate.


Proper carbon buddy and thanks for the kind words!! When I saw it without rings I hated it too, however different story with the silver back on to break it up a bit!!!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Coming on nice you have been busy


Cheers mate!! Plenty of plans for next few weeks!! Biggest being all the suspension and stance being sorted next week!! Finally bringing the mother ship back down to earth height wise haha


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you get hit by customs charges for the grille ?
Did you have to remove the mesh to paint it or did you mask the grille ?
Did you undo the bumper or did you just push the original grille out from underneath ?
Where did the silicone go ? Around the outside of the grille ?
What's that going to be like to remove down the line ?
All that tape, bungees and the clamps - was all that really necessary or just belt and braces ?
Weren't you tempted to paint the rings phantom black and how did you attach them ?
What kind of silicone glue did you use ?

Looks really good mate, I've had my eye on those grilles for the last 2 years and finally pulled the trigger myself a few weeks ago - but mine is still stuck in customs. Nothing I import ever gets past customs without delays and charges :-/
I hope these grilles don't become too popular though !


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sneak peak of how the back end is looking at the moment  nearly finished now!! Few final touches and ill be happy with at least one surface of the car haha










And Mullum I will answer all them questions as beat I can tomorrow when it's not 2:30am and I'm half asleep haha!!!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

mullum said:


> Did you get hit by customs charges for the grille ?
> Did you have to remove the mesh to paint it or did you mask the grille ?
> Did you undo the bumper or did you just push the original grille out from underneath ?
> Where did the silicone go ? Around the outside of the grille ?
> ...


Right then, no I didn't have to pay customs on it and there was no delay, yeah I did take the mesh out to spray black, easy enough, just a few wire pins that Was around to secure in place, but make sure you put back in tight in place as mine wouldn't for in grill properly until I realised I wa overlapping slightly on one edge, repositioned, tightened up again and perfect 

As for the fit, tbh it's not perfect, no work was needed such as filing down edges but the lip isn't curved enough to sit flush on top and bottom, so in my case the vast amount of tape clamps and bungee cord was necessary to get silicone to stick flush to bumper. The silicone I used was tiger seal on the lips (you will see when you get yours) and then evostick sticks like sh*t clear closest to the edges, then any overspill was easy to wipe off and clear anyway 
And the rings I did look at a photoshop in phantom black but as above someone said they just look melted and don't 'pop' enough for my taste and colour schemes. Btw mine didn't come with an ABT badge so had to order one separate but wa only £2.49 so no biggie!!

Hope this helps you mate as they are awesome looking grills!! Pics don't do it justice!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for your answers 
You missed a couple though :lol:
Did you undo the bumper ?
What about removal later ?
How did you attach the rings ?
Link for the ABT badge ?

I just had to fork out £16 vat plus £8 fee :-(


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

mullum said:


> Thanks for your answers
> You missed a couple though :lol:
> Did you undo the bumper ?
> What about removal later ?
> ...


Sorry haha, erm no, I pulled out lower centre grill, then reached up to undo clips (RUINED MY ARMS HAHA COVERED IN CUTS) but yeah, was easy enough, don't be scared to pull hard!! As for removal, should be okay with heatgun and some fishing line to pull through adhesive, the rings I used the adhesive again, sticks really well and just put a strip of tape overnight to make sure, as the grill holes don't line up with audi rings. And the ABT badge link I will send you in a pm when I finish work!!

Hope this helps mate!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks ;-) very helpful


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

The one I bought is no longer available :/ however there are loads of eBay for a few quid Mullum, £2.69 I just seen one for an is correct size for grill. Have a butchers


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I had a look but not sure which is the right size ?


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

mullum said:


> I had a look but not sure which is the right size ?


5.7cm top edge


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Got bored today waiting for new parts to arrive.. So have the engine bay a detail and polished, clay barrd and hd waxed my underside of bonnet hahaha

Quick pic haha










More pics an updates tomorrow including full car detail and gloss black mirrors and stalks


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Mine arrived today, after paying the customs mafia my £24 it showed up - 11 days after entering the country - with it's wrapping in tatters. To be fair it was just the paper around all of the bubble wrap - and inside it was perfectly fine.
The finish is good, a bit milky - which is typical of Chinese carbon fibre. They need to spend a bit more on decent resin. And it could have been polished better in some areas - nothing I can't sort out myself. I think ideally it could do with a nice layer of clear coat from a body shop.
In the meantime I'm spraying the mesh black and wondering how to attach the rings.
Did you just break off the tabs on the rings so you could glue it on ?


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

mullum said:


> Mine arrived today, after paying the customs mafia my £24 it showed up - 11 days after entering the country - with it's wrapping in tatters. To be fair it was just the paper around all of the bubble wrap - and inside it was perfectly fine.
> The finish is good, a bit milky - which is typical of Chinese carbon fibre. They need to spend a bit more on decent resin. And it could have been polished better in some areas - nothing I can't sort out myself. I think ideally it could do with a nice layer of clear coat from a body shop.
> In the meantime I'm spraying the mesh black and wondering how to attach the rings.
> Did you just break off the tabs on the rings so you could glue it on ?


My finish wasn't milky at all? Maybe top coat of lacquer has been affected by a cold damp warehouse haha I joke I joke.

And yeah, I clipped them off with sidecutters, ten sanded down till flush  filled the 'hollow' inside of rings with filler, sanded down again then used adhesive sealant to stick to grill


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Right then, updates from the last week 

So went to my mates house for some fun messing around with the carbon wrap  and to put some vinyl tint on my rear lights 

few pics of our TT's together along with our friends VERY nice leon cupra who sadly passed away 2 years ago in a crash.


















Can see tinted rear lights in that one 

So yeah next up was to cover the flaking paint on my roof rails... with some carbon wrap haha
Ended up doing my door handles too as i actually really liked the look of them










Also had some square bits left over so did my alien covers on front to tie in better with the front grill... not sure whether i will keep these on though, i have mixed emotions for these :/










So yeah thats the carbon wrapping done, so i took her home for a few pics with the addition of my 'S' badge on the rear and the audi number plate surrounds 

Happy with the back almost now 




























That one above really shows how bad the ride height is haha....

Right so yeah, next up (Next day) i went back to a place called Midnight tints and wrapping in Birmingham where a guy named Bada has sorted me out before... he did me a simply AMAZING job wrapping my mirrors and stalks when noone else would touch them for under £220 because of how awkward the audi wingmirrors are!! Anyway after a nice chat while he was doing it i left with a HUGE smile on my face and my wallet only £60 lighter !!! 
heres some pics...

in the shop, mid job...










and the finished job when back home 










poor photo on this one, but you get the idea of how its all coming together now 










So final thing to do was to give the whole car a detail and polish...



















INCLUDING THE ENGINE BAY AND UNDERSIDE OF BONNET

MWAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA :twisted: :roll:




























SOOOOOOO, thats where i stand now  however  these goodies arrived today...


















So theyre ready along with:

OEM top mounts and bearings
Wishbone front and rear polybushes
ARB polybush
Droplinks
lower ball joints

to be fitted this weekend with my mate, along with my ABT badge for the front grill FINALLY arrived also LOL !! So thats waiting to be stuck on too 

SO yeah, cant do anything else for a few days as my Uni work is really srating to take a back seat haha... BUT who cares when you turn heads everytime you arrive to uni 

OH and btw guys, im booked in with Bada again to wrap my roof gloss black too  Thats booked in for the 30th... PAYDAY !! haha

Sorry this was a long one, but yeah the last few weeks i really have got stuck in with this car and mods 

*Please comment guys and girls !!!!!*


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> *Please comment guys and girls !!!!!*


Good work 

Just don't like the wrap over the alien covers, looks like a hole from distance.

Jason.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

J•RED said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > *Please comment guys and girls !!!!!*
> ...


Yeah as I said I'm not sure, think I will be taking them off tomorrow, cheers for comment


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi kirbzz

When I say milky, I don't mean literally - I just mean I've seen clearer resin. With the resin they use the overall effect is gray, rather than a deep and high contrast black and grey finish. Don't get me wrong, it's a nicely finished product - but they could improve it with better more transparent resin and finishing with a layer of clear-coat. IMO, so I think I'll take mine to a body shop to be be finished.

With the rings, unfortunately I've already tinted and lacquered mine before you replied about the filling and sanding :-(
I hadn't realised it would be that involved ! I've also painted and lacquered the mesh, but didn't prime it first.
I'm not a fan of carbon wrapping, at a push I'd consider carbon dipping if the part wasn't suitable for proper skinning. But that's just me, I get carried away in other ways so I can't talk ! :lol:


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

mullum said:


> Hi kirbzz
> 
> When I say milky, I don't mean literally - I just mean I've seen clearer resin. With the resin they use the overall effect is gray, rather than a deep and high contrast black and grey finish. Don't get me wrong, it's a nicely finished product - but they could improve it with better more transparent resin and finishing with a layer of clear-coat. IMO, so I think I'll take mine to a body shop to be be finished.
> 
> ...


Agree with that, and as for the dipping, I'm mid negotiation with a hydrographics company to carbon dip my BBS LM reps. If we can't agree a price either TTRS rotors or RS4 reps (new 7 spoke) will be on order


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've had a few quotes done before from a few places and in my opinion the quotes were too high. They were at the same level as skinning, which is a far more labour intensive, more expensive materials and a highly superior finish.
Of course dipping is the only way to add a carbon effect to wheels. Not an effect I'd go for personally though, for wheels I'd go for something else rather than a carbon effect.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

What % are you windows don't too.....?
Thanks

N


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > *Please comment guys and girls !!!!!*
> ...


+1

Rest of it looks good though


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lamb's TT said:


> What % are you windows don't too.....?
> Thanks
> 
> N


Rears are 95% (limo) and fronts are 55% but appear darker because of te lack of light going through rears


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > Kirbzz_11 said:
> ...


Yeah they're coming off tomorrow lol was more of a bored moment than a serious idea haha we have all been there cumon


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

The quality of the wrap on the wing mirrors looks spot on- and hopefully he does the roof just as nicely! I may be asking for his details soon to help me with mine- going anthracite wrap on roof and wing mirrors some point soon.

Liking the way yours is pulling together, be interested to see some pics when its a bit sunnier of the carbon bits


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> The quality of the wrap on the wing mirrors looks spot on- and hopefully he does the roof just as nicely! I may be asking for his details soon to help me with mine- going anthracite wrap on roof and wing mirrors some point soon.
> 
> Liking the way yours is pulling together, be interested to see some pics when its a bit sunnier of the carbon bits


If you're over this way I cannot recommend his work enough!! He's done a chrome wrap merc c63 that is the dogs bollucks!! Turnaround is spot on too, can guarantee a whole car wrap in 4-5 days !! My mirrors took him around 3 hours as he wanted to do them perfect for me an proove he could do them perfect where noone else wanted to touch them!!!


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Looking good mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

The Gachet said:


> Looking good mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks mate! Not gunna lie, your car inspired the mirror and roof wraps !!! Cheers hahah


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Quality, love that !!! 8)


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just dropped these goodies off up my mates unit, to go with my other polybushes we are putting on tomorrow...

Can't believe the stance is finally getting sorted out haha!!










Pics to come tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

UPDATE: Springs, bushes, mounts, brake fluid change etc all done and car is settling nice!!

However as always there were issues, one of my cv boot rubbers was loose and allowing dirt in... Not a problem, we put a new one on, same with a faulty brake pad sensor makes DIS say I needed new brake pads when we put wheel back on... FIXED. However we found I had somehow managed to twist/warp my offside track rod!! Not so cool as can't get a replacement part till Tuesday  not expensive and easy to do but a pain I can't ride around to settle suspension better for Wednesday when it's booked in for roof wrap and rear lights 
Oh well, job for Tuesday, for track rod and do tracking, quick clean ready for wrap Wednesday, then full detail for some pics with a stance I can finally be proud of not ashamed of haha!!!!


----------



## Carl MCN (Mar 22, 2011)

Love this car, same colour as I'm going to buy. Been following this thread for a while, just glad to see it's finally being lowered.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Carl MCN said:


> Love this car, same colour as I'm going to buy. Been following this thread for a while, just glad to see it's finally being lowered.


Firstly thankyou!! Kingfisher blue certainly turns heads everywhere from people of all ages !! 
It's lowered alright, can't believe it took me so long to sort!! Tracking getting done tomorrow and I'm booked in again to see my friend Bada who is simply the gold standard for tinting and wrapping!! Roof is going gloss black tomorrow. 
Pics to follow!! Also going to pick up some 19" RS4 5 spokes tomorrow, got them for a bargain price of £160 because they need major refurb, but luckily I know a guy who can sort me out cheap!! Total cost to get the alloys looking brand new and in rubbers will be just over £300... BARGAIN!!!


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks really good, just read your whole thread.
Glad you're finally sorting out that ride height. 
Are you going to be selling the other wheels once you've got the new ones refurbed?


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

thirtytwopence said:


> Looks really good, just read your whole thread.
> Glad you're finally sorting out that ride height.
> Are you going to be selling the other wheels once you've got the new ones refurbed?


Firstly, thankyou  
Yup! In fact I've got them advertised now if your interested or know someone who is? They're advertised in the or sale section as £385 OVNO as I want a fast sale


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Right few updates !!

So suspension is on now and tracking done etc.. Just needs to settle properly so no real pics of height ATM, want to save that for now  however there is a few sneak peaks...

First though who can guess which Is my old top mount and which was te new one hahaha










Anyway haha here's a close up of the rears... Don't wanna give away height just yet hence still jacked up slightly










So yeah had to go straight to get the roof wrapped once tracking was done.. So a few pics of my wrap specialist Bada doing his thing... (Better idea of ride height here)




























So yeah not took any close ups yet as was in a rush to get down to Oxford to pick up my bargain of a lifetime RS6 19" alloys ...

Grabbed them for £160... And they came with 3 brand new unworn tyres!! Don't think the seller had a clue what he was doing tbh!! I almost felt bad taking them at that price as the condition was no where near as bad as initially thought!! Most the scuffs were actually just flaking paint from a poor refurb, no deep scuffs or structural damage at all !!

So got them home and have them a quick wash before I take them to the powder coasters for a acid dip, sandblast, then 3 step powder coat in gloss black and hi gloss lacquer 



















And a final quick pic as I was in a rush of quality of roof (sorry it's raining here)










So yeah  much more pics to follow once ride height has settled and when new wheels are refurbed and back with me 

Still can't believe what a bargain I got haha!! Tyres alone were double the cost I paid for all 4 wheels lmao!!!!


----------



## C17LJR (Mar 31, 2014)

So when you lowering it?


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

C17LJR said:


> So when you lowering it?


Ermmm??


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

So doing final wishbone bushes today and came across this little problem...










New bushes are for the recalled early wishbones, I need the bigger ones. 
Considering cookbots, but I don't drive on the limits enough really to warrant it :/


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's not really an "on the limit" upgrade - it's a direct improvement to the handling, specifically the "turn in" and slight reduction in understeer. The difference is even more apparent when combined with thicker arbs.
Do it, it's a cheap upgrade for the improvement achieved.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

mullum said:


> It's not really an "on the limit" upgrade - it's a direct improvement to the handling, specifically the "turn in" and slight reduction in understeer. The difference is even more apparent when combined with thicker arbs.
> Do it, it's a cheap upgrade for the improvement achieved.


Hmm the way I see it ATM is £60 I could spend on silicone hoses haha especially as I am happy with OEM spec replacement for now haha


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Update: I am too easily persuaded... Defcons will be here Wednesday haha :/


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

So here's a few little pics from today...
Firstly how the cars sitting a few days after springs, still another 7-10mm to settle I'd say

Front









Rears (a lot more still to settle)









And a quick one just to show the roof wrapped from this week 









And a quick one of the springs looking very intimate with each other haha










And one from my mate snapchatting me earlier hahaha










Then it wouldn't be a bank holiday without a clean and polish!!










Don't think it has been this pristine the paintwork in its 12 year life haha!!

THAT SHINEEEE !!!!!!!

















Forget your expensive mops and detailing kits!!

This is proof good old hard work and time with numerous cloths and a mid range synthetic polish you can achieve immaculate results on a 12 year old cars paintwork !!!!!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Little sneak peak of the engine bay carbon parts...

Buzzing to pick them up tonight.. Defo recommend this guys work, sent me pics throughout to make sure I wa happy with the finish etc...

This is the front offside slam panel...


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

19's will make it look much better.

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but I can't see it 'settling' another 10mm....2/3mm at the most.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ian_W said:


> 19's will make it look much better.
> 
> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but I can't see it 'settling' another 10mm....2/3mm at the most.


19's are on and looks much better!! It defo has settled a lot as front wheels barely clear arches now, rears still a few mm to go but iv had it jacked up a lot with all my bush problems.. Will update thread properly over next few days with pics of new wheels and everything else 

Carbon engine and slam panels going on tonight, iv also fitted a debaffled polished charge pipe and am mid way polijing my manifold and painted my strut bar yellow as well as charge pipe clamps yellow too. About to order yellow hoses and heat shield to keep with secondary yellow theme on car  (suspension calipers and engine bay)

Full updates to follow


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The evidence is building that it's : Apex -40mm, Amax -30mm. It's just a shame that in the excitement to fit their springs - people don't take before & after measurements. If more people measured we'd know definitively.

The hydrographics look good mate, nice'n'glossy ;-)
What was the lead-in time to get them done ? And how much ? The places I've contacted were saying 3-4 weeks and quoting near-enough carbon skinning prices.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Went down to a place in Milton Keynes called OTT designs, charged me £160 for whole engine bay (engine cover, coolant cover, battery cover, both slam panels and both top strut covers) and turnaround time was 4-5 days as he was very busy!! Sent me pictures at every stage to make sure I was happy and the finish is amazing!! Will put on and post pics later if its light enough still !!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a fair price per item, slam panels too - looking forward to seeing the photos 

I fitted my carbon grill last weekend, and a few more pieces of carbon interior.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

mullum said:


> That's a fair price per item, slam panels too - looking forward to seeing the photos
> 
> I fitted my carbon grill last weekend, and a few more pieces of carbon interior.


Picture of your grill? And are they wrapped dipped or skimmed? Vents look quality!!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Everything is skinned.










Getting it glued on right was a nightmare at first, as I hadn't really worked out how to do it until after I'd applied the glue. Luckily I got the clamps in place before the glue set, but in the panic I did make a small crack and a tiny chip in the carbon :-/


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks good mate!! And I might have to steal your vent idea.. That's really got my eye haha!! How much did you pay for vent surrounds??


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well first of all I sourced 4 vents, removed the surrounds and sent them off to be skinned. Then I waited about 4 months for him to do them ! I know, it's ridiculous - and that's a quick turn around for this guy ! He's still got parts I sent him the middle if last year ! The new place I'm trying quoted 2-3 weeks but it's now been 9 weeks :-/
Price was similar per part as your dipped engine covers, so not cheap considering their size. Good work though. I've got a few more bits coming next week, handbrake cover and steering wheel shroud. I'll also have a few extra parts I had done up for sale : door mirror casings and a fuel flap. But they are quite expensive pieces.
I'm considering getting my roof rails done, I might consider getting them dipped instead of skinned actually - if OTT are so quick.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

mullum said:


> Well first of all I sourced 4 vents, removed the surrounds and sent them off to be skinned. Then I waited about 4 months for him to do them ! I know, it's ridiculous - and that's a quick turn around for this guy ! He's still got parts I sent him the middle if last year ! The new place I'm trying quoted 2-3 weeks but it's now been 9 weeks :-/
> Price was similar per part as your dipped engine covers, so not cheap considering their size. Good work though. I've got a few more bits coming next week, handbrake cover and steering wheel shroud. I'll also have a few extra parts I had done up for sale : door mirror casings and a fuel flap. But they are quite expensive pieces.
> I'm considering getting my roof rails done, I might consider getting them dipped instead of skinned actually - if OTT are so quick.


Couldn't recommend enough mate, I will 100% be going back for other items!! Not just carbon, got some hydrographic designs in mind


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah nice, in many ways I like the graphics stuff more.
Get some pictures up of the engine bay when you get a chance ;-)


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

So just to keep anyone who actually reads this interested... A peak of the engine bay half way trough it's transformation... Yellow hoses to come alone with yellow dv relocate kit. Finish polishing manifold, manifold cover from cookbot and a few secret other plans but yeah.. A mid point teaser









Comments / suggestions please


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The engine bay covers look great, is the expansion tank cover still to go on ? Get yourself a new tank !


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

mullum said:


> The engine bay covers look great, is the expansion tank cover still to go on ? Get yourself a new tank !


Yeah need to adjust the bracket it attaches to as part of another plan  and yeah new expansion tank is on the cards as well don't worry haha


----------



## riickii19 (Feb 4, 2015)

i hope you don't think this rude but could you give me a rough idea of how much the engine bay carbon'ing has cost you? think ti looks very very smart!


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

hydrographic place in high wycombe quoted me 200 for the entire engine bay to be dipped in carbon. or any pattern i choose. inclusing the long front plastic across the front. all dipped, polished. will dig out the name, they have a fb page. do some mental stuff! but yeah youre looking at about £200!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Kirbzz sold on his TT and I dont tink he has been on the forum since

J
xx


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Kirbzz sold on his TT and I dont tink he has been on the forum since
> 
> J
> xx


Shame. I wonder why?

Interesting that in 162 replies to his thread nobody mentioned spacers once. It was SCREAMING for them.


----------



## riickii19 (Feb 4, 2015)

eddy_rooney said:


> hydrographic place in high wycombe quoted me 200 for the entire engine bay to be dipped in carbon. or any pattern i choose. inclusing the long front plastic across the front. all dipped, polished. will dig out the name, they have a fb page. do some mental stuff! but yeah youre looking at about £200!


Ahhh super buddy many thanks!


----------



## Confused212 (Jul 15, 2015)

Not so sure bout the carbon cover on the inside but the engine bay looks awesome, when's the new wheels going on? Cars gonna look mint lowered on your nice shinny wheels.

Car looks mega, keep up with the pics, been a quality read so far


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Interior looks great bud, like the look of the bay too!


----------

